# Friday night produced a personal record for me



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

Friday night at about 10pm we got on the water and 15 minutes later I saw what I thought was a flounder but seemed awfully big but I went over to get a look anyway. Well it was and I got it in the boat, it was 25 inches long and that is my biggest flounder ever, spearfishing, hook and line or gigging. I was stoked. I told my wife if she wanted to go home we could go now because my night could not have gotten any better. She wanted to stay and we did till day light. Only saw one other keeper but it was the most beautifull night. We walked across a barrier island to the beach and it was so bright you could have sat down and read a book in the moonlight. 

Conditions were

almost full moon

2/3s of the way up a high tide

10 PM

sandy bottom with sand all the way up to the shore and all the way out into about 8 feet of water. 

3-4 miles fromm gulf opening


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

AWESOME!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sounds like yall had a good time Did you say you where wading ?? wading ??nice catch


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good night!!! got any :takephoto???


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *mirage2521 (5/12/2009)*Friday night at about 10pm we got on the water and 15 minutes later I saw what I thought was a flounder but seemed awfully big but I went over to get a look anyway. Well it was and I got it in the boat, it was 25 inches long and that is my biggest flounder ever, spearfishing, hook and line or gigging. I was stoked. *<U>I told my wife if she wanted to go home we could go now because my night could not have gotten any better</U>*. She wanted to stay and we did till day light. Only saw one other keeper but it was the most beautifull night. We walked across a barrier island to the beach and it was so bright you could have sat down and read a book in the moonlight.
> 
> WHAT WERE YOU THINKING???????????? NEVER TELL YOUR WIFE *<U>THAT</U>!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

I added the requested pic....those 2 fed seven people the next night. In response to the wading question, nope I was in my little 1972 Destin built Kennedy Craft. with 2 Brinkman Starfire lights mounted on PVC


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Dude, I've stabbed a lot of fish but my best is still only 2 fish at 22"...I have seen old beds that looked like they where in the 25'' range. 

Congratulations on a trophy fish ! :bowdown


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

great flat one.......:takephoto


----------

